# Inside wireman test



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Electrician_101 said:


> I just joined the Local 340 and was wondering if anyone had more information on how to become an inside wireman. I already have my CA General electrician card.


Here in Florida, Our local doesn't give much credence to a State or County issued license. In some cases it's a 50 question test and has no load calculations, box fill or all of the other things we used to have.
The very best route is a full 5 year apprenticeship with all of the pain and glory along the way. That's how you earn your stripes and peer respect.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk 101.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @electrician 101!

Enjoy your ride here.

What level did you enter the local at?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Local 340 is a utilities local. You want the inside wireman's local. Ask the organizer which local handles inside wiremen.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Local 340 is a utilities local. You want the inside wireman's local. Ask the organizer which local handles inside wiremen.


340 is Sacramento, bro.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Chops146 said:


> 340 is Sacramento, bro.


I guess it all depends on which of their web sites you go to. One of them only lists utility work, another one say's they're inside too. So, I don't get why the OP is wondering how to get into the inside wireman program. Not enough info, I guess.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

joebanana said:


> I guess it all depends on which of their web sites you go to. One of them only lists utility work, another one say's they're inside too. So, I don't get why the OP is wondering how to get into the inside wireman program. Not enough info, I guess.


I just worked with a brother from 340. If you go to IBEW.org/tools you can search jurisdictions by local. 340 is i, rts, and spa which means inside, radio and television service and sound and public address.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Chops146 said:


> I just worked with a brother from 340. If you go to IBEW.org/tools you can search jurisdictions by local. 340 is i, rts, and spa which means inside, radio and television service and sound and public address.


Well, so much for "Union facts.com". If this is the case, why is the OP asking how to get into the inside wiremans program, if he's a member of that local?
What am I missing?

https://www.unionfacts.com/lu/26235/IBEW/340#contracts-tab


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

I would guess CE/CW


----------

